# Zbigniew Preisner / Three Colours Red



## Theophrastus

Preisner's music for Three Colours Red is some of my favourite film music. I like it for its simplicity and also for the melancholy that informs all the pieces, even the more upbeat parts of the score. I should add that I have a taste for melancholic music.

This is a sample:






Preisner had a very good working relationship with Kieslowski and I think you can hear this when you see Kieslowski's films (Preisner did the music for quite a lot of them). What I mean is that the music isn't just tacked on as an afterthought, there was a real artistic collaboration between these men in the making of their films. Kieslowski said he was always surprised by Preisner's ideas - both the scenes he put music to and the those he left without.

Anyway, curious to know others' thoughts on this.


----------



## Head_case

This was probably my favourite sound track from the 3 Colours series. His music for La Double Vie de Véronique including the fictitious composer 'Van den Bundenmayer' is superb too. His film scores were released compromising Decalogue and many other works of his which remain the height of a cinematographic era for me. Yes - Kieslowski's partnership with him was fantastic. Really miss that era of film making and the gorgeously sympathetic works by Preisner. 

Unlike many of the Polish avant garde, Preisner never had that kind of a formal music education - it's hard to know from the calibre of his works. 'Requiem for my Friend' is one of his slower pieces I really enjoy.


----------

